# Smoked Bass



## homebrew (Aug 15, 2011)

Went muskey fishing over the weekend and caught a few nice bass. Decided to keep them and try them in the smoker. I brined overnight with a High Mountain salmon(maple) blend. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks real good!

Don't eat bass down here in FL, too mushy!

I guess it's the warm water.


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2011)

Those look perfect to me!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

Great looking chow!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw Man!!!

I love Bass, because you can get nice big fillets, without ANY bones !!!!

Al---Your Bass are just too big  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and the water is maybe a bit warmer down there.

Nice job, Homebrew!

Bears love fish!!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2011)

Bass is good stuff, never tried it smoked before. Looks great !


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 15, 2011)

got to love bass mmmmm some good eating... Nice job looks great


----------



## roller (Aug 15, 2011)

Bass has a good texture for smoking...yours looks great !!!


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2011)

Bass here has no texture problems.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

